# To the people taking Effexor



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

What is it like coming of of it? So I need to plan an all weekend camping trip in case I need to howl at the moon or if I get zoned and will not sleep:


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I do have to warn you, don't stop it cold turkey!!!! I am currently in a withdrawal nightmare because I didn't realize I was going cold turkey with it (dumb me







misinterpreted what the doctor said). Make sure you can get a doctors appt. You may need some Maxalon. I won't comment too much seeing as I didn't go about it the proper way but if it's half as bad as what I'm suffering get the Maxolon! Good luck! I hope you have an easier time of it.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, it is not going to be a great trip. I was dizzy, nauseous and shaky for about two weeks after stopping cold turkey.


----------

